# Plow advice



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm buying a new '08 Honda Rubicon (Canadian Trail Edition) 500 this week and need a plow set-up.....debating the pros and cons of a winch or manual system for snow removal. Driveways and sidewalks only, no commercial stuff.

Tips?:salute:


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

youll need a winch if you get stuck so i say 3000# is the way to go.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

This has been discussed many times, its personall preferance. I had the manual lift and it was too much of a pain for me, many say you can plow faster with it, but I like using a winch alot better


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a Warn 2500lb winch on my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 and there is no way I would het a hand lift. My winch had a hard time picking up my plow somtimes when the snow is realy heavy. Get a Warn 2500lb or 3000lb winch you will be much hapeir.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd get a winch.

That way its easy when you plow.

But not only that.. you can also pull yourself out of mud when you go riding 

I get stuck alot when I go riding.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

RLTimbs;616933 said:


> But not only that.. you can also pull yourself out of mud when you go riding
> 
> I get stuck alot when I go riding.


 Deffinetly great for mudding, I usually only pull others out lol just kidding I pulled myself out a few times


----------

